# My First journal doing Carb cycling.



## poloblue22 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have reached a desired strenght and mass and now its time to cut back while keeping all of my results. After doing some research I figured that carb cycling would be the best choice for me. So I will be doing this until I have dropped around 15lbs of pure fat. 

Today Monday, December 19th was the first day and I currently weight 219.5lbs and I am 6'2

Today was No carb day so this is what I have had today:

Meal 1:
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
bowl of cottage cheese
glass of whey with water


Meal 2:
Chicken Salad with mustard.

Meal 3:
Tuna with a bit of mayo.

Meal 4 Pre workout:
Whey with water
Lean beef
Cooked spinch


Meal 5:
1/2 cup egg whites.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, so where is your EFA's?  Where are the veggies?  How much protein are you getting?

Also, careful on the cottage cheese on no carb days, each 1/2 C. Serving has 5-6G of sugar in it.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 19, 2005)

Forgot to mention I take fish oil.

My veggies... hmm any ideas to what would be best for me to take?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

Sure 

Celery
Peppers 
Mushrooms
Green Beans
Zucchini
Eggplant
Summer Squash
Romaine Lettuce
Iceberg Lettuce
Spinach
Asparagus
Broccoli
Brussell Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Cucumbers
Onion


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

How much fish oil are you taking?


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Jodi to answer your question around 4-6 caps a day.

As for my diet yesterday was a low carb day so this is how it went.

Meal 1: 
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
2 slices of Whole wheat bread = 26g of carb
1 glass whey with skim milk = 14 g

Meal 2:
One can of tuna

Meal 3:
Salad with grilled chicken


Meal 4 pre workout:
Brown rice = 33g of carb

Meal 5:
2 slices of wheat bread with natural peanut butter = 32g

total = 105 g of carb which is less half of the amount for each g per body weight, I am sure I made mistakes but I am confident the total still comes to less then 219 g.

As for how it is going; the diet itself is not as easy as it seems. Working at subway I am really tempted to just eat the cookies or the freshly made bread but I just wait for the high carb day which was today!! so today was pretty good here is how it went.

Meal 1:
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
2 slices of whole wheat bread = 26g of carb
Bowl of oats = 27g


Meal 2:
one can of tuna

Meal 3:
Footlong whole wheat bread, double meat grilled chicken = 94 g carb
and with the extra chicken around 180 g or protein.

Meal 4 pre work out:
Meal replacement bar= 40 g carbs, 20g of protein.


Meal 5:
2 cups whole wheat pasta = 328 g of carbs
Brown rice = 33 g of carb
beans = 19 g of carb.

Total = 567

Tomorrow is no carb  def not looking forward to it but gotta do what I have to do.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 24, 2005)

Past two days have been complete failure with my cousins wedding, i feel like shit I haven't gone to the gym in two days or have followed the program.


----------



## FranktheTank (Dec 24, 2005)

sup poloblue.  don't worry about it man jst get back on track and get going again...you can't get fat in a day.   

I'm definitely going to be watching this journal closely because I too am currently carb cycling.  I've done it for 2 weeks so far with no results lol...but hopefully it will start going.  Maybe I can get some ideas on what to eat and what not to eat by tracking ur progress.  

Good luck man.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 25, 2005)

Well I just weighed myself and it says I am 217 which is a good start I suppose but give or take I should have lost a pound. I am going to continue this cycle for another 6 weeks and see my results if everything goes by plan I should have lost 12lbs of fat. But I think you should really look at what you are eating this thing is a lot harder then it sounds but thank you and good luck to you as well def keep in touch.

But on another note after the 6 weeks I am going to go on a cycle of russian d ball and then proceed with cutting in the summer.

I have a few questions for anyone though, would using fat burners help me in this cycle?


----------



## FranktheTank (Dec 27, 2005)

poloblue22 said:
			
		

> But I think you should really look at what you are eating this thing is a lot harder then it sounds



Ya it can def be hard.  I find the "zero" carb days particularly hard to do because I have a tough time getting all the protein I need.  I try to have chicken,tuna,egg whites, and just one whey shake in water, but I don't always have the chicken available. The carbs I do have on these days, usually is only from the whey shake and beef/turkey jerky. I usually have around 20-50g of carbs on my no days. 

Think that is too high and the cause of my lack of progress?

What's your opinion on beef/turkey jerky?  The kind I get has a total of 12 carbs in it for the whole pack and 52g of protein with pretty much no fat.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 28, 2005)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Ya it can def be hard.  I find the "zero" carb days particularly hard to do because I have a tough time getting all the protein I need.  I try to have chicken,tuna,egg whites, and just one whey shake in water, but I don't always have the chicken available. The carbs I do have on these days, usually is only from the whey shake and beef/turkey jerky. I usually have around 20-50g of carbs on my no days.
> 
> Think that is too high and the cause of my lack of progress?
> 
> What's your opinion on beef/turkey jerky?  The kind I get has a total of 12 carbs in it for the whole pack and 52g of protein with pretty much no fat.




It might be today was no carb day so far I haven't had any carbs if I had it has been under 10gs for sure. On no carb days I have egg whites, tuna, chicken salad whey with water and then egg whites again.

This is from Monday which was a low carb day:

Meal 1:
Whey - 4g carb
Skim milk - 15g carb 
- I wasn't able to have anything else because I was late for work.

Meal 2:
Whole wheat wrap - 13g carb, 14g protein
Tuna - 45g carb, 22g protein

Meal 3:
Salad 51g carb, 14 g protein

Meal 4 pre work out bar:
21g carb
16g protein

Meal 5:

egg whites


This is from tuesday which was a high carb day:

Meal 1:
6 eggs
2 slice of whole wheat bread 26g carb
Skim milk 11 g carb
Oats 27g carb
Whey 4g carb


Meal 2:

Tuna 10g protein

Meal 3... sooo good I def look forward to this lol
2 slice of swiss cheese 8g protein
Double meat chicken breast 100g protein
Whole wheat bread 100g carb

Meal 3 Pre work out bar:
21g carb
16g protein


Meal 4:
Egg whites.




I think I am going to add clenbuterol to get better results.


----------



## FranktheTank (Dec 30, 2005)

poloblue22 said:
			
		

> Meal 3... sooo good I def look forward to this lol
> 2 slice of swiss cheese 8g protein
> Double meat chicken breast 100g protein
> Whole wheat bread 100g carb



108g of protein seems like an awful lot to digest in one sitting.  I am pretty sure I read from either Emma or Jodi, that the body won't use anymore than 50g of protein at one time.  Maybe you could cut it in half and use it for one of your meals on your low carb days.

Other than that lol, I see we eat about the same stuff...not to much to chose from...that tastes good anyway  

BTW do you use any supplements?


----------

